# Post photos of other photographers in action



## Menace (Feb 13, 2014)

I kick off with this bloke on the beach with his two guns ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2014)

This lady is the most skilled photographer I know... and has a wicked sense of humour... (look closely at the owl)


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my son on one of our photo excursions:




_MG_8535 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 13, 2014)

5yrs old


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear Friends
Here are my Photos----Photographer shoot Photographer.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are my Photos----Photographer shoot Photographer.


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are my Photos----Photographer shoot Photographer.


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are my Photos----Photographer shoot Photographer.


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are my Photos----Photographer shoot Photographer.

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Feb 13, 2014)

Here is my kids age 3 & 7 :


----------



## surapon (Feb 16, 2014)

Menace said:


> Here is my kids age 3 & 7 :



Wow, Dear friend Menace.
You are a great Daddy, who can teach the bright/ smart children to like the photography----Yes, From Their Action, One day in the near future, You have to retire, and let them have your heavy equipment, and you just shoot P&S compacted Camera.
Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 16, 2014)

Women's rights rally... dude looks like Springsteen to me... in retrospect, I should have cropped/composed this differently.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 16, 2014)

My friend and mentor, under the hood.


----------



## jmphoto (Feb 16, 2014)

Before dawn.


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 16, 2014)

It works well, saw him get about 4" of surf running over his feet a few minutes later.

Oregon coast, wreck of the Peter Iradale


----------



## streestandtheatres (Feb 16, 2014)

The guy on the beach has 'F I L M' inked into his fingers.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Feb 17, 2014)

seem like a fun topic... here is mine, taking a friend of mine while he was in action for birds while i was in action for color lol...


----------



## Schultzie (Feb 17, 2014)

I see he's using the 100mm macro, excellent choice by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## 100 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hungry for pictures?


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 17, 2014)

This was from a trip to the Oregon coast this past summer. He didn't realize how thin the ledge was that he was standing on.




IMG_2997.jpg by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 17, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> The guy on the beach has 'F I L M' inked into his fingers.


The third photo wins the award ... a few more images of her, in similar attire, would bring great cheer to a Monday morning.


----------



## Menace (Feb 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Here is my kids age 3 & 7 :
> ...



Thank you Dear Surapon. Thanks for your kind words. I hope my P&S days are waaay in the future


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 17, 2014)

.


----------



## Menace (Feb 17, 2014)

Thats a big one!


----------



## Taemobig (Feb 17, 2014)

During the google photo walk in San Francisco last year. Photo of a photographer taking a photo of a photographer taking a photo of another photographer. I wonder if another photographer caught a picture of me taking this lol.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 17, 2014)

here are a couple with the eos M and 135L


----------



## Old Sarge (Feb 17, 2014)

A quick shot I call The Herd


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## entropy69 (Feb 17, 2014)

iphone beats canon?!


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 17, 2014)

Taemobig said:


> During the google photo walk in San Francisco last year. Photo of a photographer taking a photo of a photographer taking a photo of another photographer. I wonder if another photographer caught a picture of me taking this lol.



Almost like a dream within a dream within a dream...

Could take decades to get that last photo.

;D


----------



## schulein (Feb 17, 2014)

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Love the topic. My almost two year old daughter has recently expressed great interest in my photo gear. She got a hold of my EOS M and FL 55mm f/1.2 combo during a recent hospital stay. Apparently she wants to be a hipster.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 17, 2014)

schulein said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here. Love the topic. My almost two year old daughter has recently expressed great interest in my photo gear. She got a hold of my EOS M and FL 55mm f/1.2 combo during a recent hospital stay. Apparently she wants to be a hipster.


Welcome to CR ... and cute photos ... you say "hospital visit", hope everything alright.


----------



## Emil (Feb 17, 2014)

Oaken Sunset by Emil Øisang, on Flickr

Can you spot the photographer?


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Feb 17, 2014)

Bit of idle banter with the crowd on these... Silverstone 2010! Great Day out that one...


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> schulein said:
> 
> 
> > Long time lurker, first time poster here. Love the topic. My almost two year old daughter has recently expressed great interest in my photo gear. She got a hold of my EOS M and FL 55mm f/1.2 combo during a recent hospital stay. Apparently she wants to be a hipster.
> ...



+1


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2014)

Started young, soon will be great photographers!


----------



## schulein (Feb 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > schulein said:
> ...



Thanks for the warm welcome! She's battling a rare, but fortunately very treatable and curable form of cancer. She's a tough little kid and keeps smiling throughout everything. On the bright side, it gives me a lot of time to spend with her and my photography hobby.

Looking forward to being an active participant here,
-Bob


----------



## lion rock (Feb 17, 2014)

Schulein,
Hope all goes well with the treatment!
-r


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know how to say "Damn paparazzi" in mime, but here's my contribution. What makes this funny/sad is that there wasn't anything going on (or anyone other than me in front of them) but they look like they're taking the photo of their lives:


----------



## capcoast (Feb 17, 2014)

G'day everyone. I'm another long time lurker, first time poster. Here's a couple to add:

1. A friend of mine shooting at an interservice surfing carnival at One Mile Beach near Newcastle, Australia last year.

2. My son managed to keep still long enough for me to get this shot. Taken on the Allyn River in the Barrington Tops area NW of Newcastle.


----------



## btaoka (Feb 17, 2014)

My wife took a photo of me trying to take a photo of Geysir in Iceland



Photographing Geysir by btaoka, on Flickr


----------



## brad-man (Feb 17, 2014)

Old School


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2014)

schulein said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Although unfortunate, it is good to know she is tough and that you are getting to a lot of time to spend with her ... my best wishes and prayers for her speedy recovery, as well as strength to you and your family.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Feb 18, 2014)

Croft British Touring Car Championship 2012...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2014)

ClickIt_AC said:


> Croft British Touring Car Championship 2012...


That's cheating, coz he ain't a "photographer" ;D ... he is a videographer ;D ... but nice image.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ClickIt_AC said:
> 
> 
> > Croft British Touring Car Championship 2012...
> ...


It doesn't take stills? Almost every video camera @ best buy has a stills button. Unbelievable.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > ClickIt_AC said:
> ...


I was not commenting on the video camera ... I was saying he is a videographer, also it was said in jest, hence the grinning smiley ;D


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 18, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



I don't use smilies... thus my jests are often misinterpreted.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 18, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


----------



## PookMook (Feb 18, 2014)

Opening of a new thrift shop in Montréal! My fellow photographers at the event (I was shooting the band, but could not resit lurking a bit, and be spotted!)


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Feb 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



LOL... got me on that one!


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2014)

taking a break from shooting


----------



## Eldar (Feb 22, 2014)

Menace said:


> taking a break from shooting


Nice shot Menace!


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > taking a break from shooting
> ...



Thanks Elder.


----------



## Menace (Feb 27, 2014)

Talk about tight framing! Candid shot of my kids having fun


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 28, 2014)

Menace said:


> Talk about tight framing! Candid shot of my kids having fun


Man, this is really a Macro. ;D


----------



## gary samples (Feb 28, 2014)

start them young


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 28, 2014)

gary samples said:


> start them young



Very cute.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > start them young
> ...


+1


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 1, 2014)

Menace said:


> Talk about tight framing! Candid shot of my kids having fun


Looks like you forgot to teach them about minimum focus distance ;D ... very cute image.


----------



## Menace (Mar 1, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about tight framing! Candid shot of my kids having fun
> ...



Ha ha. I was just happy the little one didn't sneeze or dribble inside the lens hood!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2014)

I don't mean to post this image in a condescending way about people who use iPads/tablets as cameras ... I think its awesome that we live in an age where different people with different tools and budgets can get into photography the way they see fit ... its cool that people don't have to learn about camera controls, lighting etc to get some decent images that they will cherish ... like this man who was capturing his little daughter's excitement of having discovered a little dome under the stingray exhibit ... I think he was more excited about having captured this precious memory of his daughter then she was about discovering that little dome ... priceless!
I know some photographers scoff at the idea of others using an iPad as a camera, but I think its marvelous that people can capture a priceless memory in a manner that is convenient to them ... that man was using some app to capture the moment in burst mode and later on at the cafeteria I had seen him editing it in iPhoto. During my last vacation in December, I've seen several tourists using their iPads ... I say why not, more power to the people.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I don't mean to post this image in a condescending way about people who use iPads/tablets as cameras ... I think its awesome that we live in an age where different people with different tools and budgets can get into photography the way they see fit ... its cool that people don't have to learn about camera controls, lighting etc to get some decent images that they will cherish ... like this man who was capturing his little daughter's excitement of having discovered a little dome under the stingray exhibit ... I think he was more excited about having captured this precious memory of his daughter then she was about discovering that little dome ... priceless!
> I know some photographers scoff at the idea of others using an iPad as a camera, but I think its marvelous that people can capture a priceless memory in a manner that is convenient to them ... that man was using some app to capture the moment in burst mode and later on at the cafeteria I had seen him editing it in iPhoto. During my last vacation in December, I've seen several tourists using their iPads ... I say why not, more power to the people.


Sometimes it's the right tool for the job... sometimes the convenience outweighs other concerns, but under the right conditions they work surprisingly well.

The lady in the picture is a professional photographer, had a 5D2 and a 24-70 in the backpack, and was snapping away on the iPad


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 21, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to post this image in a condescending way about people who use iPads/tablets as cameras ... I think its awesome that we live in an age where different people with different tools and budgets can get into photography the way they see fit ... its cool that people don't have to learn about camera controls, lighting etc to get some decent images that they will cherish ... like this man who was capturing his little daughter's excitement of having discovered a little dome under the stingray exhibit ... I think he was more excited about having captured this precious memory of his daughter then she was about discovering that little dome ... priceless!
> ...


LOL, and as long as people don't block my view with their Oversized Viewfinder/Undersized Camera (aka iPad), I say why not. Photography should be fun with whatever tool you use.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 23, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> I don't mean to post this image in a condescending way about people who use iPads/tablets as cameras ... I think its awesome that we live in an age where different people with different tools and budgets can get into photography the way they see fit ... its cool that people don't have to learn about camera controls, lighting etc to get some decent images that they will cherish ... like this man who was capturing his little daughter's excitement of having discovered a little dome under the stingray exhibit ... I think he was more excited about having captured this precious memory of his daughter then she was about discovering that little dome ... priceless!
> I know some photographers scoff at the idea of others using an iPad as a camera, but I think its marvelous that people can capture a priceless memory in a manner that is convenient to them ... that man was using some app to capture the moment in burst mode and later on at the cafeteria I had seen him editing it in iPhoto. During my last vacation in December, I've seen several tourists using their iPads ... I say why not, more power to the people.


I usually laugh when I see people shooting with huge tablet (and tiny camera on it). ;D But misuse in theaters and dance shows makes me angry when people block the view of others in the audience.  They make a couple of photos and videos dark and shaky, and then get on Facebook during the rest of the show. :-X Why paid a ticket if you do not want to watch the show, and disturb the attention of those who want to watch the show?


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't go to dance recitals, but I hear they are boring. Five minutes for your kid and two hours of not giving a Damn.



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to post this image in a condescending way about people who use iPads/tablets as cameras ... I think its awesome that we live in an age where different people with different tools and budgets can get into photography the way they see fit ... its cool that people don't have to learn about camera controls, lighting etc to get some decent images that they will cherish ... like this man who was capturing his little daughter's excitement of having discovered a little dome under the stingray exhibit ... I think he was more excited about having captured this precious memory of his daughter then she was about discovering that little dome ... priceless!
> ...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 23, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to post this image in a condescending way about people who use iPads/tablets as cameras ... I think its awesome that we live in an age where different people with different tools and budgets can get into photography the way they see fit ... its cool that people don't have to learn about camera controls, lighting etc to get some decent images that they will cherish ... like this man who was capturing his little daughter's excitement of having discovered a little dome under the stingray exhibit ... I think he was more excited about having captured this precious memory of his daughter then she was about discovering that little dome ... priceless!
> ...


That can be said about any camera including DSLRs as well ... my first "super tele" lens was a Sigma 50-500 (non-OS) and I was really excited about my new purchase so I took it to a theater (they were doing a dance/musical on Grease), I still remember knocking one guy's head in the front seat with my Bigma :-[ ... weather it is an iPad or DSLR or mobile phone, I think anything that gets in the way of other audience/spectators is annoying.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 23, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Here in Brazil we have a saying: "_An elephant bothers many people, and two elephants bother much more_". I've been to many shows in theaters (working or watching) and I can say that a guy with a big lens and tripod can distract some people in the background of the audience. But dozens of tablets with large screens make it impossible to watch the show with concentration.


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunrise at Death Valley last month.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 24, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Sunrise at Death Valley last month.


That's a very nice image.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 24, 2014)

A friend of mine holding her 6d and 24-70 f4L.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 24, 2014)

verysimplejason said:


> A friend of mine holding her 6d and 24-70 f4L.



I'm always amazed at how big lenses look on other people's camera. But even the 70-200 is mkii feels small when I put it on... it might be a grass is greener situation.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



My 5yrs taking ballet class. I photographed all her performances. I always like to sit in the center, the very last roll of theather(where no one like to sit). Set my cameras to silent mode and do my own business. This is why I selected the 400mm f2.8 IS II over 300mm f2.8 IS II.

I prefer NOT to pay $50 for few photos taken by theather photographers with rebels and crappy flashes


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> My 5yrs taking ballet class. I photographed all her performances. I always like to sit in the center, the very last roll of theather(where no one like to sit). Set my cameras to silent mode and do my own business. This is why I selected the 400mm f2.8 IS II over 300mm f2.8 IS II.


COOL 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 30, 2014)

There were some classes going on at Image Square while I was there. This was with a 135 f/2, otherwise I'd have pulled back a bit for context. What a place to spend an afternoon!

Jim


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 31, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> There were some classes going on at Image Square while I was there. This was with a 135 f/2, otherwise I'd have pulled back a bit for context. What a place to spend an afternoon!
> 
> Jim


Did you deliberately focus on "thunder thighs"?  ;D ... I'm just kidding, for some reason the "thunder thighs" just seem to stick out the most in the image. ;D ... the girl has a very pretty face and her expression is perfect for the image.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 31, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Did you deliberately focus on "thunder thighs"?  ;D ... I'm just kidding, for some reason the "thunder thighs" just seem to stick out the most in the image. ;D ... the girl has a very pretty face and her expression is perfect for the image.



That was a quick draw with a longer lens than I would have liked, center AF point and not as much aperture as I would have liked but the light in there is surprisingly dim. I think it came out alright, but it was definitely impromptu!

Jim


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 30, 2014)

Great! These are wonderful shots. The way you captured their style of photography is amazing. Good job!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 30, 2014)

Mono Lake



Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Aug 30, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Lake 20 Oct 2013 3825 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


This one is cool, one of a kind!


----------



## John.Nacion (Sep 1, 2014)

I just have to post these photos of my fellow photog at an event



Lorenzo Borghese&#x27;s birthday-7839 by johnnacionphotography, on Flickr



Lorenzo Borghese&#x27;s birthday-8041 by johnnacionphotography, on Flickr


----------



## PKinDenmark (Sep 1, 2014)

A collegue and photo-friend - in action - at Kullen (SW part of Sweden).


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DominoDude (Sep 1, 2014)

PKinDenmark said:


> A collegue and photo-friend - in action - at Kullen (SW part of Sweden).



Nice one! I haven't been up there for a few months, thanks for reminding me to go back. Maybe I should wait until the cliffs have dried up a bit more - I hate slipping around on those rocks.


----------



## surapon (Sep 1, 2014)

Here more Photos, The PRO shoot the PRO----Sorry Not My photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 1, 2014)

Here more Photos, The PRO shoot the PRO----Sorry Not My photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake



I really like this shot. 8) Well done Keith.


----------



## surapon (Sep 1, 2014)

Here more Photos, The PRO shoot the PRO----Sorry Not My photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Sep 1, 2014)

Here more Photos, The PRO shoot the PRO----Sorry Not My photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Mono Lake



I really like this shot. 8) Well done Keith.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 2, 2014)

My favorite one I've taken - a really pissed off looking mime who creeped me out and the amateur paparazzi behind him on Royal Street in New Orleans. Also, no comment on why I was on the wrong side of the police barrier ;D:


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 2, 2014)

I dare anyone to tickle a mime the next time they see one.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 2, 2014)

Getting ready for the surfers


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I dare anyone to tickle a mime the next time they see one.


Someone once told me that mime is the French word for "village idiot".


----------



## preppyak (Sep 2, 2014)

A few my buddy actually took of me that I liked


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2014)

preppyak said:


> A few my buddy actually took of me that I liked


Nice.


----------



## jrista (Sep 3, 2014)

Menace said:


> I kick off with this bloke on the beach with his two guns ;D



Nice setup!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2014)

A Nikon shooter...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2014)

A Canon shooter...


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> A Nikon shooter...



Is that why he looks so frustrated?


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 3, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > A Nikon shooter...
> ...


I think it's because he just saw Dylan's 1D X / 400 f/2.8 II + 2x III rig and realized that his shots of the birds 100 feet away are really going to suck in comparison.

Or maybe he's looking at all of the sensor dust showing up in his photo


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



LoL....he's my buddy. Great guy to work with.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 3, 2014)

Menace said:


> Talk about tight framing! Candid shot of my kids having fun



If your picture isn't good enough, you are not close enough.


----------



## Stig (Sep 3, 2014)

surapon said:


> Here more Photos, The PRO shoot the PRO----Sorry Not My photos.
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Thanks for sharing, you put a bit of fun into my evening with these


----------



## Menace (Sep 5, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> A Canon shooter...



... and why are you not hand holding it? Lol


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 6, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > A Canon shooter...
> ...



Looks like you saw my reply in other thread....LOL... ;D


----------



## JClark (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 6, 2014)

Here is one of my wife and I captured by the famous Rhonda Spencer.  She is so much fun to go shooting with and always ready to give a helpful suggestion or needed encouragement. 

Angella and I were taking photos of a Cooper's hawk high in the tree and my wife decided to lay her head on my shoe for support because her neck was getting tried of looking up so much. Rhonda of course took the advantage to capture the moment for prosperity. (and of course a few laughs later) 

I know Rhonda may never read this, but I want to say thank you for the years of not only our friendship but also your encouragement and support of my dream (and Angella's dream) of becoming a professional photographers. 

I first met Rhonda about 5 years ago when I first started in DSLR photography when all I had was a second hand Canon XTi Rebel and an EF-s 55-250 lens. Not once has Rhonda ever degraded me because of the equipment I shot with or my lack of knowledge but instead she taught me to learn and use what I had and that it was the person behind the camera and NOT the camera that took the photos. Something I still truly believe in 100% today.

Rhonda has never looked "down" on us (Angella and I) either because of our lack of experience or not having the "proper" shooting equipment. She has always given complements when she felt they were due and is the embodiment of what I believe a true professional should be. She are a very humble and fun person that draws like persons to herself. 

It's people like Rhonda, Jay Pierstorff, Kenny Don and many others (Like Leona Biskie and Dave Mathes, to name only a few) who make photography fun and worth the investment and time spent learning how to capture that "ONE" perfect image. I know I speak for Angella when I say how grateful we are that we have not only become their friends but over time earned their respect as fellow photographers and have been able to help them with many projects.

We feel like we have been adopted by a very loving and awesome family, one of which I am proud to be considered a part of. 

D


----------



## distant.star (Sep 6, 2014)

.
South Broad Street, Philadelphia, PA a couple of years ago.

I saw him from the sidewalk, first shot. Then I went out into the street, second shot. Then I got discovered, third shot.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 6, 2014)

What a great friend. Nice to hear story likes this richard.

Also...it's great to have a wife sharing same hobby. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> What a great friend. Nice to hear story likes this richard.
> 
> Also...it's great to have a wife sharing same hobby. You are a lucky man.



Thanks Dylan, I love that Angella and I share photography. We learn so much from each other, but truth be told, I think I learn so much more from her as she is a fantastic photographer. 

The funny part is, I shoot Canon and she is 100% loyal to Nikon. 

D


----------



## exactopposite (Sep 6, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> South Broad Street, Philadelphia, PA a couple of years ago.
> 
> I saw him from the sidewalk, first shot. Then I went out into the street, second shot. Then I got discovered, third shot.




People are ALWAYS taking pictures there. Philadelphia City Hall has got to be one of the most photographed buildings in the country.


----------



## sanj (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## rcarca (Sep 6, 2014)

The bored photographer in Mdina on Malta:



The bored photographer - or maybe just tired! by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

And a Nikon user photographing the setting sun:



Nikon user photographing the sunset... by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Admittedly it was getting late and the sun was setting, so the pop-up flash was probably intrinsic to the shot, which without flash looked something like this:



Pelican Sculpture at sunset by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 6, 2014)

Few weeks back me and my friends had gone to Amboli in western ghats for herping. After a long trek we finally reached the spot and while my friends were shooting a snake when I took a photo of the group. Everyone from the group is a Canon shooter.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 6, 2014)

Richard8971 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > What a great friend. Nice to hear story likes this richard.
> ...


Canon or Nikon? to me it just the tool for us to use. There are million-million wonderfull pictures were captured from both systems.

Enjoy Richard


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

Does this count? Another one from New Orleans:


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Does this count? Another one from New Orleans:



Sure! 5 out of 1 with multiple personality disorder says it's ok.


----------



## Click (Sep 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Does this count? Another one from New Orleans:



Sure. Cool shot


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 8, 2014)

Georgia O'Keefe Country by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 8, 2014)

jwilbern said:


> Georgia O'Keefe Country by jwilbern, on Flickr


Thanks Click, and cool shot jwilbern! The caption certainly adds to the photo, too!


----------



## NancyP (Sep 8, 2014)

Chaitanya, that reminds me, it will be snake migration season soon, time to head down to Shawnee National Forest to "Snake Road - closed for migration". I have been one of the snake paparazzi.


----------



## yorgasor (Sep 8, 2014)

I picked up this one in Thailand last month:



5D3_0038 by yorgasor, on Flickr

I'm pretty sure I've seen this pose in several stereotypical photographer position lists. I was excited to get one of my own.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 8, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> I picked up this one in Thailand last month:
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've seen this pose in several stereotypical photographer position lists. I was excited to get one of my own.



Bayonet mounted!! Must be a volatile dangerous and violent place!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 8, 2014)

distant.star said:


> Bayonet mounted!! Must be a volatile dangerous and violent place!



I always thought that bayonets were affixed instead of mounted.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 12, 2014)

a small camera for a small subject....


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I always thought that bayonets were affixed instead of mounted.



They are, the command is typically "fix bayonets". They're convenient for making a rifle into something front-heavy which rattles.

Jim


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 14, 2014)

I am the guy in the vest. (and a canon shooter)


Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Besisika (Sep 21, 2014)

One from me.

BTW, how do you guys attach a link, intead of the file, like TexPhoto did above?


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 21, 2014)

Besisika said:


> One from me.
> 
> BTW, how do you guys attach a link, intead of the file, like TexPhoto did above?



Nicely done... what's your keeper rate on these types of panning shots... mine is low... very low.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > One from me.
> ...


Thanks, it is around 5% when using the 70-200 IS II. I shoot burst of 7-8 and each burst I have at least a medium or a keeper, sometimes 2.
I struggle alot with keeping them straight, my hands are not steady anymore. That is my biggest issue. 

I would put a link to my flickr account but I don't know how to do it. I see people doing it but I have no idea how they do it.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 21, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/pjVuFbhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

This was at the ICC T20 Cricket World Cup 2010 in West Indies. He was one of the ICC staff photographers so we took photos of each other in action!


----------



## Besisika (Sep 21, 2014)

canon1dxman said:


> This was at the ICC T20 Cricket World Cup 2010 in West Indies. He was one of the ICC staff photographers so we took photos of each other in action!


I am shooting you shooting me shooting you king of thing.


----------



## Vivid Color (Sep 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > There were some classes going on at Image Square while I was there. This was with a 135 f/2, otherwise I'd have pulled back a bit for context. What a place to spend an afternoon!
> ...



Dear Rienzphotoz, 

In case you are not aware of this, the term you used in quotation marks in your comment is now considered to be very derogatory and hurtful and that saying "just kidding" does not mitigate this. Taking your entire post into context, however, I would like to believe that you did not mean for your post to be offensive. And, I also do not want you or anyone on the forum to think that I am suggesting that all references to appearance should be banned. Kind compliments are always welcome. As such, you could have just as easily written something like: "Did you deliberately focus on the young woman on the left side of the photo? She has a very pretty face and her expression is perfect for the image." 

Vivid Color (aka Carol)


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 21, 2014)

Besisika said:


> canon1dxman said:
> 
> 
> > This was at the ICC T20 Cricket World Cup 2010 in West Indies. He was one of the ICC staff photographers so we took photos of each other in action!
> ...



Not long after that photo, asked out to meet the ICC Lawyer and the host broadcasters' s producer as I didn't have a press pass but had similar equipment to their own guys! Common sense prevailed though and I carried on.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 22, 2014)

One more from me.


----------



## vargyropoulos (Sep 22, 2014)

technically it's me in the image but the other model on that shoot took this "behind the scenes" photo


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 25, 2014)

Sunrise at the California Capital Airshow



Mustang Sunrise Photo Tour CCA 2014 Sun1099 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 25, 2014)

Boom!



Antron Brown blower explosion NHRA Sonoma 2013 Sun 2397 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 25, 2014)

At the air races



T-6 Race Pylons Reno 2013 3752 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## canon_guy (Sep 25, 2014)

Menace said:


> Here is my kids age 3 & 7 :


young, but clever! they are so amazing)


----------



## Tyroop (Oct 15, 2014)

Taken with my first DSLR combo over 10 years ago - a 10D and EF17-40/f4L. The body is long gone, but I still have the lens. I think these two guys were from mainland China. I loved their obvious enthusiasm for photography.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 15, 2014)

i took this one of a buddy of mine when he came to visit us in glasgow


----------



## keithfullermusic (Oct 15, 2014)

a couple more of a friend of mine when i was living in michigan. the one in the building is the packard plant in detroit.


----------



## dhr90 (Nov 17, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> At the air races
> 
> 
> 
> T-6 Race Pylons Reno 2013 3752 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Nice shot! They look a lot lot lower and closer to the crowd (or were they event togs?) than you get here in the UK! I bet the sound was immense!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's one from Shamian Island, Guangzhou, China. It's a popular spot for wedding and fashion photography, saw several shoots going on while walking around each day.




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 200mm, 1/160 s, f/4, ISO 125


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2014)

One more from yesterday, taken by a friend. This one is me, shooting a young buck in the field next to the parking lot on a blustery day at Sachuest Point National Wildlife Refuge in Rhode Island.


----------



## terrellcwoods (Nov 24, 2014)

Nick Ut this guy won the Pulitzer Prize in 1973. He also is in the Leica Hall of Fame. Here he is in Los Angeles doing his thing. What's awesome is that he always will give you a minute of his time.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 24, 2014)

Saw a group making a movie.
This guy must be shooting for documentary purposes.
I shot this with the trusty M.
-r


----------



## sanj (Nov 24, 2014)

At the set…


----------



## meywd (Nov 24, 2014)

At the Red Bull Car Park Drift Jordan 2014


----------



## IslanderMV (Nov 24, 2014)

Wedding Photographer - ceremony was on the beach. 

Regular beach-goers cheered when the couple took their vows. I was on the beach looking for birds, got this with a 100-400mm at 400mm ( I was interested in what gear she was using.)


----------



## Trovador (Nov 24, 2014)

Cazadores de Amaneceres by Ruddy Florentino, on Flickr


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 24, 2014)

Fun party, another guest turned out to be an attractive photographer.


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Nov 24, 2014)

A couple of me taken at the 1970 IOW Pop Festival & some at The Bestival 43 years later!!


----------



## meywd (Dec 15, 2014)

During a recent photo trip


----------



## jepabst (Dec 15, 2014)

A shot my wife took of me shooting on the traffic island on Michigan Ave, Chicago, IL. 

f/32
ISO 400
1/20 second


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 15, 2014)

stringfellow1946 said:


> A couple of me taken at the 1970 IOW Pop Festival & some at The Bestival 43 years later!!



Wow that last one is quite the fashion statement. Nice colors!


----------



## dasmiller (Dec 15, 2014)

Getting the shot #2 

At one of Penn Jillette's Bacon and Doughnut parties. That's Penn in the background, the photographer (Mallorie Nasrallah, I believe) happened to be standing under a normal light in the otherwise dark room. 

Not much of a picture of the camera, I'm afraid.


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 16, 2014)

jepabst said:


> A shot my wife took of me shooting on the traffic island on Michigan Ave, Chicago, IL.
> 
> f/32
> ISO 400
> 1/20 second



Awsome Photo.


----------



## tushit (Dec 31, 2014)

Photo of my 4 year old kid who just got her wish of a "pink" camera granted by Father Christmas


----------



## lightthief (Jan 2, 2015)

a "different" way to use a tripod...


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 2, 2015)

Me and my daughter snapping a picture of each other in front of Macy's in NY on Christmas day.


----------



## knoxone (Jan 2, 2015)

My future step-daughter shooting my future wife


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2015)

A friend of mine...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2015)

On top of the hill...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mirrorless could become handy...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2015)

I was shooting a demonstration and saw my buddy getting a low angle on some signage. He subsequently shot me, displaying why I use kneepads everywhere I shoot...


----------



## Dukinald (Jan 2, 2015)

got caught ….. again


----------



## PTT (Jan 3, 2015)

An old friend, now deceased, against a blazing sky.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 3, 2015)

Out for a walk today and shooting squirrels


----------



## Pookie (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jan 3, 2015)

300mm bear carrier by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Roo (Jan 3, 2015)

Very nice shot Pookie!


----------



## surapon (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, Sir/ Madame.
When I shoot, I am ready to shoot, and Shoots.
Crazy Old Man, Surapon.
Happy New Year 2015 to all of my friends.
Surapon


----------



## gbchriste (Jan 3, 2015)

My son took this cell phone pic of me in the water during a portrait session. I'm dragging the step stool so I can get up high enough to not be shooting at an up angle on the subjects.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2015)

My 6 year old photographer in training (and one of her images)...


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 4, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My 6 year old photographer in training (and one of her images)...
> ...



If you're not the shadow that's spread out slightly to the right of the middle I've to really applaud your camouflage.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My 6 year old photographer in training (and one of her images)...
> ...


I suppose that counts as a selfie


----------



## NorbR (Apr 5, 2015)

I liked many of the pictures on this thread, so here's an attempt to revive it. 
Hard to be at the Grand Canyon and not see other photographers in action ...


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 3, 2015)

a picture i took in september 2014 in canadian rockies between banff and jasper
this guy was shooting with pentax medium format camera


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 3, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> a picture i took in september 2014 in canadian rockies between banff and jasper
> this guy was shooting with pentax medium format camera



Cool Photo. I wonder if the guy knows Ansel Adams got off the car before he took the photos? Adams camera on the car pics are sort of famous, and it did get him a more dramatic photo in some cases. But he composed the photo then got off the car because it is an unstable platform when there is a person on it. Ansel used a long shutter release, and as he was shooting landscape...


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 11, 2015)

i m sure ansel adams was working with very long exposure, at f22 or more, iso 25 ... not this guy with high end camera who probably don t need the same stability


----------



## PKinDenmark (Aug 11, 2015)

A couple more.
Both of these put me in a very good mood ;D


----------



## zim (Aug 11, 2015)

PTT said:


> An old friend, now deceased, against a blazing sky.



Lovely photograph to remember someone by.


----------



## Tallcoolone (Dec 7, 2015)

Fun in Cabo!!!


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 8, 2015)

My former sidekick.


----------



## Focuzed (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is a pic of my daughter and wife. I was also trying out the 50 1.8 STM for the first time.


----------



## eml58 (Jan 31, 2016)

The Young Chap in the frame (Not the Elephant) is Greg DeToit, 2012 Wildlife Photographer of the Year.

This was in Tanzania, 2013, sensibly I shot from behind Greg, but at times during encounter we were on the ground we were surrounded by this herd of Females & youngsters. The Matriarch kept them all calm though, the Matriarch is the one with the large brown dirt smudge on her forehead.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a great shot, Edward. Well done.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Feb 1, 2016)

Reno 2015 Strega and Selfie 0110 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Minden 2015 Thunderbirds arrive 4853 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Me &amp; Mike at the Swift Fly-In Westover Field, Martell, CA. 3664 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Feb 1, 2016)

From Vancouver, Stanley Park, 3 weeks ago.
And,
From yesterday ...
Thanks.
-r


----------



## Pookie (Feb 1, 2016)

My friend in the wild, he's fighting the big C right now...


----------



## Pookie (Feb 1, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> My former sidekick.



Nice, getting low...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2016)

My daughter on a recent winter morning, and the view from my spot next to her.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2016)

I like this picture. Nicely done, d.


----------



## Zv (Apr 3, 2016)

I recently went to an air show and saw this guy's set up.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 3, 2016)

Ha, the old modular Nikon 1200mm f11, haven't seen one of hem for a long time!

It is interesting how closely Nikon and Canon development has tracked, for years both companies had their super telephoto lenses as modular components. Then the EF 1200 f5.6 (which started as rebodied FD 1200mm with internal slide in 1.4TC's but had the TC removed and AF put in) and Nikon 1200-1700 zoom were the final shots in the focal length arms race.


----------



## Roo (Apr 3, 2016)

A couple from the recent Australian Grand Prix


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, such great images! 

Mine has a group of photographers shooting Monument Valley. It's an 830nm infrared pano.


----------



## Zv (Apr 4, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Ha, the old modular Nikon 1200mm f11, haven't seen one of hem for a long time!
> 
> It is interesting how closely Nikon and Canon development has tracked, for years both companies had their super telephoto lenses as modular components. Then the EF 1200 f5.6 (which started as rebodied FD 1200mm with internal slide in 1.4TC's but had the TC removed and AF put in) and Nikon 1200-1700 zoom were the final shots in the focal length arms race.



Is that what it is? I had no clue, thanks! My best guess was he had some sort of telescope attached to his camera. As soon as saw it I snapped a pic and the guy saw me and posed with it (top image). I probably should've went over and talked to him!


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 4, 2016)

Zv said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Ha, the old modular Nikon 1200mm f11, haven't seen one of hem for a long time!
> ...



Yes it is the later style AU-1 focusing unit matched to one of several possible versions of the 1200mm f11 lens section.

They were very expensive lenses back in the late '60's and (this version from) the mid '70's, they still command decent prices in good condition on the used market because, unlike the Canon FL and FD lenses of the same era, they can be used without modification on current Nikon DSLR's.

Here is a great link, https://nikonandye.wordpress.com/lenses/nikkor-tele-heads-and-ais-1200mm11-if-ed/


----------



## Cory (Apr 4, 2016)

It's on a different computer, but here it is in my Instagram thing -

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBN1YkaIu66/?taken-by=coryasteiner


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 4, 2016)

fugu82 said:


> Wow, such great images!
> 
> Mine has a group of photographers shooting Monument Valley. It's an 830nm infrared pano.



I really like this one!


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 4, 2016)

Larsskv said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, such great images!
> ...



Thanx, Larsskv!


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2016)

fugu82 said:


> Mine has a group of photographers shooting Monument Valley. It's an 830nm infrared pano.



8) Nicely done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a thing for candids of fellow photographers at work.
Here are two favorites.

Moonrise on a winter beach
Sunset at the beach. (a bigger tripod needed ?)


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 4, 2016)

Click said:


> fugu82 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has a group of photographers shooting Monument Valley. It's an 830nm infrared pano.
> ...



Thank you, Click!


----------



## Roo (Apr 4, 2016)

A couple from a recent beach shoot


----------



## Click (Apr 4, 2016)

IslanderMV said:


> Moonrise on a winter beach



Lovely shot. 8) Well done, Jeff.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Apr 5, 2016)

when I was shooting social media shots for the Levitt Pavilion, a shot of one of the interns shooting from the side of the stage. Had to catch the moment when the stage lights lit the stairs at the side momentarily.


----------



## Gnocchi (Apr 5, 2016)

Pookie said:


> My friend in the wild, he's fighting the big C right now...



Hope he pulls through ok


----------



## canonix (Apr 7, 2016)

Haha I really like the picture of the little asian girl whose teleo-lense is even bigger than herself  Amazing what little kids can already do with the equipment.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 9, 2016)

Spot the photographer is action....

The Southern end of Derwent Water in the English Lake Distict, where the lake is silting up - as are all the others. This would have been all lake not so long ago. 

5D + EF 50/1.4 100 ISO


----------



## JBreaux (Apr 9, 2016)

Great Sand Dunes in southeastern Colorado


----------



## Pookie (Apr 9, 2016)

Gnocchi said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > My friend in the wild, he's fighting the big C right now...
> ...




Thanks, me too.


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2016)

JBreaux said:


> Great Sand Dunes in southeastern Colorado



I really like this picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2016)

I just happened to see my 18 year old granddaughter taking a picture of my 3 year old granddaughter pretending to take a picture of her. Granddaughter 1 with a Mamiya (I think) and granddaughter 2 with granddaughter 1's Canon AE-1.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 20, 2016)

The photographer through an infrared filter....


----------



## ethanz (Apr 24, 2016)

At the grand canyon north rim at sunset.


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2016)

Beautiful shot, ethanz.


----------



## dpc (Apr 24, 2016)

ethanz said:


> At the grand canyon north rim at sunset.




A very nice shot! Good composition.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Luckshot (Apr 29, 2016)

Campaign rally.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 6, 2016)

Sporgon in action at a recent event. The mirrored sunglasses that I thought went out in the eighties were very popular with this set and played havoc with my reflector. Or maybe that should be visa-versa. ;D


----------



## dpc (Jun 7, 2016)

Two versions of the same file. Two photogs, one shooting more casually from the top of the cliff, the other working with a tripod on the rocks below. Clover Point, Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2016)

Night time self portrait at the MIT Stata Center. Hard to hold still for 25 seconds!


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2016)

Cool shot. 8) Well done, Neuro.


----------



## PavelR (Jun 7, 2016)

252mm, F2.8


----------



## Roo (Jun 8, 2016)

photographers are calm amongst the hustle and bustle


----------



## Cory (Jun 8, 2016)

A recent UFC event:


----------



## lion rock (Jun 14, 2016)

Large lens of the other brand. So sorry for him 8) : ;D.
7DII + 70-200II.
-r


----------



## Mooney (Jun 19, 2016)

Taken a few weeks back in Chicago. This counts right? ;D


----------



## EvvPhotog (Jun 28, 2016)

Taken this past weekend at an air show. I'm the one in the blue shirt with the super cool stance! ;-)

Guy with the phone probably got better shots! ;-)


----------



## mrleelee (Jun 28, 2016)

Concert Photog


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2016)

mrleelee said:


> Concert Photog




Nice picture. Welcome to CR .


----------



## mrleelee (Jun 28, 2016)

Much thanks, long time reader, first time poster


----------



## ethanz (Jun 29, 2016)

Great shot Roo!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 2, 2016)

Sporgon on his M3 adventure. Taken on the M3 with kit lens


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2016)

Very nice shot, Sporgon.


----------



## Roo (Jul 16, 2016)

ethanz said:


> Great shot Roo!



Thank you


----------



## dpc (Jul 28, 2016)

A granddaughter shooting in the Canadian Rockies.


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2016)

These two were in a hurry. It was freezing cold, very windy, the tourguide wanted to move on...so little time for me as well to capture them in action...with my 6D


----------



## GuyF (Jul 28, 2016)

Camera? Check.
Selection of lenses? Check.
Tripod? Check.
Video head? Check.
Cleaning kit? Check.
Camping seat? Check.
Food & water? Check & check.
Memory card? 5hit.


----------



## FEBS (Jul 28, 2016)

Me in action last year in the equatorial rain forest of Uganda visiting the mountain gorilla







or these ones during safari:


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice photos François. The first one looks like you are doing a bodyresearch ;D 
And what a nice white lens


----------



## FEBS (Jul 28, 2016)

candyman said:


> Nice photos François. The first one looks like you are doing a bodyresearch ;D
> And what a nice white lens



Jeroen,

That lens is the 600II with 1.4x

I don't knew what I should being researching according to you, but the Parisian next to me, was there with her mum, and I was completely focused on this nice girl


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 29, 2016)

I like this because it shows the impatience of the digital era. These photographers were leaving the parking lot of Le Parc Des Felins, a French wild cat zoo. The park was closing so they had to pull just outside the parking lot gate, but then pulled over immediately to get out a computer and compare images. Hilarious!

I took a photo of them out the window of my rental car with my point and shoot camera at that time (2009), which was a Canon A1000 (my first digital camera).


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 2, 2016)

taken in norway lofoten


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2016)

telemaq76 said:


> taken in norway lofoten




Very nice picture, telemaq76.


----------



## telemaq76 (Aug 2, 2016)

thank yuuuuu


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 13, 2016)

waiting for sunset......


----------



## jwilton (Aug 13, 2016)

Intel drones at 2016 Sydney Vivid light festival. Phone cameras ruled the night.


----------



## GuyF (Aug 13, 2016)

Ahh yes, August sees the month long Edinburgh Festival. Natural habitat of the chimp


----------



## ethanz (Sep 9, 2016)

In Rome. I can't say I wasn't partaking in the delicious sorbet either.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 9, 2016)

ethanz said:


> In Rome. I can't say I wasn't partaking in the delicious sorbet either.



How long did the suger buzz last?


----------



## ethanz (Sep 9, 2016)

One cone in the morning and one at night!


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 14, 2016)

This woman can really multitask. Most have probably already seen this but I thought it fit the topic.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 14, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> This woman can really multitask. Most have probably already seen this but I thought it fit the topic.


Hopefully, she didn't feed the camera with milk!


----------



## Crapking (Sep 14, 2016)

Tues5d3-63 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr

This guy is trying one of each - can't seem to decide which brand to use >>>

Actually he is a tour guide / naturalist in the Galapagos and was taken a group photo for us !



Tues5d3-41 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's one from me


----------



## ethanz (Oct 1, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> This woman can really multitask. Most have probably already seen this but I thought it fit the topic.



I bet her back and shoulders were sore that night!


----------



## peterzuehlke (Oct 1, 2016)

another photographer (Maria Ventura) shooting a concert at the Levitt Pavilion in Pasadena.


----------



## dcm (Oct 9, 2016)

My granddaughter on a nature walk with me today. She was fascinated by the ant hills along the edge of the path. I think we stopped at each one.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 10, 2016)

So cute and inquisitive! That's good.
-r



dcm said:


> My granddaughter on a nature walk with me today. She was fascinated by the ant hills along the edge of the path. I think we stopped at each one.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 10, 2016)

lion rock said:


> So cute and inquisitive! That's good.
> -r
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had the opportunity at that age.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 10, 2016)

My Son shot this Image of how low I'm prepared to go to in order to get the Image.

Our recent trip to Botswana and the Okavango Delta.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 10, 2016)

Same trip, one of the few Images my wife has ever taken.

Myself and our youngest Lad.


----------



## MJB (Oct 10, 2016)

A picture by my son of me having a moment with my younger boy.


----------



## martinslade (Oct 10, 2016)

my partner in crime at http://www.birnbeckregenerationtrust.org.uk/galleryMSMG.html


----------



## rcarca (Oct 10, 2016)

A couple from France recently. At times it is very difficult to get close to the ground level of Notre Dame for the press of photographers:



In the name of the Apple, the iPhone and Steve Jobs by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Equally, going on the Bateaux Mouches on the Seine, if you sit down, you will see nothing but scenes like this:



The joy of tourism by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 11, 2017)

I enjoy this thread of grabbing photographers within the landscape. This was shot on Old Hunstanton beach. M3 + Takumar 135mm f/3.5 @f3.5. Lens circa 1968 vintage.


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 11, 2017)

At the Beach


----------



## d4mike (Mar 11, 2017)

A friends first time out shooting the stars. Little Sable Point Lighthouse on Lake Michigan with a 75% moon, last September.


----------



## d4mike (Mar 11, 2017)

One more.
My wife and I met a man from Mexico City while on a hike in the Narrows of Zion. He wanted his picture taken with his phone, so I took a picture of my wife taking his picture.


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2017)

d4mike said:


> A friends first time out shooting the stars. Little Sable Point Lighthouse on Lake Michigan with a 75% moon, last September.



I really like this shot. Well done, Mike.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 18, 2017)

300mm on MFT captures a quick candid of this older gent out snappin' scenery using his compact-cam with the beauty of spring snow adding a bit of atmosphere.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 25, 2018)

The photographer at work and at play.....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 25, 2018)

Photo by Doug Brown, Portland Mercury: Photojournalist covering Mayday demonstration.


----------



## Pookie (Aug 27, 2018)

Leica M6 shooter...
Stanford University, Palo Alto, California.
_Canon 5D3, 24-70L II, Profoto B1, 5'Octa_




[/url


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 7, 2019)

hiding behind a lens.


----------



## bluediablo (Jan 11, 2019)

Napa California after too much wine...
View attachment 182586


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2019)

LOL






Very nice shot, bluediablo.


----------



## bluediablo (Jan 11, 2019)

Thank you, Click


----------



## Monte (Jan 25, 2019)

My kids being goofy.


----------



## clippingsolutions (Mar 14, 2019)

100 said:


> Hungry for pictures?



Ha ha ha, Like one of my cousin


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 8, 2019)

What can I say .......


----------



## Click (Apr 9, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha Good one!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 30, 2019)

iTographer at sunset, looking out to sea....


----------



## DanP (Jan 10, 2021)

Short-eared owl habituated to photographers.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice picture!


----------



## dolina (Sep 11, 2022)

Sleepy Streets by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Sep 18, 2022)

Thanks Click




2012 Baler by Paolo Dolina, on Flickr


----------

